# Kidding thread for Broken Arrow Ranch



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Well I have 3 does bred this year. One, Dutchess, is getting pretty close. I unfortunately don't have a due date on any of them.
Dutchess the brown one is a 2nd timer. She had twin bucks on my birthday last year. I think she's aiming for Valentines day babies this year  She's already wider than she ever was last year so I'm kind of hoping we have 3 in there. Miss Bee is the black/ white and this is her 5th freshening.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Ooh I love the black and white one!! All your girls are gorgeous!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Ouch, that back end on the brown doe looks so puffy, it makes me hurt! That is her getting puffy in prep for babies, right, and not her "normal" shape? Mine are due later this month, so getting antsy here for them to have babies! Good luck on the waiting game.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Yes the black and white was my show doe. She did pretty well. So sweet. My little niece and nephew 3 and 5 yrs love to take her out for walks. Cactus_Acres your right that's her getting ready to kid. She's only like that the last few weeks of her pregnancy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ouch indeed! We have had some look like that and it makes me feel so bad for them! We have 1 now that is due next week that is really puffy, and this is her first kidding, doesn't seem to phase her a bit though!

These are very pretty girls, I hope they give you plenty of warning. Even with due dates, they go when they are done driving us crazy lol


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Yea doesn't seem to bother her. She does seem to pee a lot more often. Probably not much room in there for her bladder.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Udder has gotten a bit bigger. I think she has about a month or a little less to go. Her udder gets pretty big before she kids so I know she has a ways to go. I can feel lots of kicks and little goat parts in there!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep - still looks like Dutchess has some time! What color buck are they bred to? Is there are third doe bred as well?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

They are bred to a Tri colored buck with blue eyes. I'm thinking Dutchess will probably kid end of march. The black and white probably some time in april.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Dutchess looks like she has dropped today but her udder is not near big enough yet. I think I felt ligs but not sure. She is in a kidding stall and I will be checking anyways tonight.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any more progress from Dutchess??


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's a new udder pic from today. It's gotten bigger but she still has a long time to go.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Dutchess seemed to have a looser pooch than normal this evening. She also didn't stand up until I got right next to her. She usually jumps up before I get near her. Not sure if she's in labor but will be checking her tonight.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Still nothing. I think one ligament is softer than the other. Or It may just be my brain playing games on me.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Ligiments are definitely looser but not totally gone yet. Her udder doesn't seem to be as big as last year's though.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She looks so much like one of my does! Good luck! Her udder is definitely bigger than the lat pic


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We have some whitish colored goo and lots of laying down/ getting up. Think we will have some babies tonight!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We have babies! 2 bucklings one 2.1 lbs other 3.1 lbs


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh so cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Beautiful markings.


----------

